# Jonquil Ltd ABO



## crux (15 August 2013)

Seit Mitte Juni bucht mir mein Mob-Tel Betreiber für eine Premium SMS Dienstleistung für jede Woche € 9,oo ab. ich soll diesen Dienst über eine Mehrwertnummer aktiviert haben. Mir ist aber nichts darüber bekannt, dass ich in letzter Zeit etwas gelöscht habe.
Nun habe ich ein Mail an "Drei" geschrieben und die Mehrwertnummern und SMS sperren lassen.
Ein Mail habe ich bekommen, dass ich diesen Dienst aktiviert habe und ich mich an die Telekomregulierungskommission wenden kann, mit dem Hinweis auf eine bestimmte Stelle der AGB.
Hat sonst noch jemand von dieser Abzockerfirma gehört?

LG crux


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2013)

*Wer ist Dein Mobilfunkbetreiber? Bitte dort dringend nachfragen, wer das Geld erhält. Das wird dann eine Firma wie net-mobile oder so sein. Dort ebenfalls nachfragen. Das Ergebnis bitte hier posten. Danke.*


Vermutlich handelt es sich um die (irische?) Jonquil Tech Limited


> _Jonquil Tech_ Limited was set up on Fri the 1st of Mar 2013 in _Dublin_


google mal

auch in Österreich Thema, dort unter einer 0900-Nummer, die der NTH AG gehört.
Diese war bereits hier Thema

Die GF der Jonquil Tech Limited sind Australier und auch GF einer "Maroon Tech Limited"
Mehr weiß ich noch nicht
http://www.maroontechnologies.com/

MAROON TECH Ltd
34-37 Clarendon Street
Dublin 2, Ireland

JONQUIL TECH Ltd
Clarendon House,
34-37 Clarendon Street,
Dublin 2

(Beziehungen bzw. Verwechslungen mit Firmen identischen Namens sind denkbar)

Bist Du Österreicher? Hier ist ein ähnlicher Fall, ebenfalls mit 3 (THREE THREE )
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/jonquil-tech-limited

Was könnte ATIPS sein? Kosten ebenfalls 9€

--> in Österreich an rtr.at wenden


http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/jonquil-tech-ltd-abo



> Wer oder Was ist dasJonquil Tech Ltd ABO. und wie kommt es auf meine Handyrechnung? Was macht Jonquil Tech Ltd ABO. Was ist das für eine Dienstleistung die mich 7,50€ kostet.



aus dem österreichischen Link


> Hallo Ich hatte auf meinen Handy eine Warhinweis "1 Virus gefunden" danach klickte ich darauf da ich annahm das meine Virussoftware eine Virus lokalisiert habe. Daraufhin solle ich meine Handynummer und Namen eingeben was ich nicht natürlich nicht tat. dann im Laufe einen Monates wurde mir fast 16 Euro für diese Dubiose Abo ins Rechnung gestellt. Nachher habe ich bei meinen Handyprovider um Einspruch eingereicht was diese Zahlung anbelangt und habe diese Nummer sperren lassen


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2013)

Wenn meine Zuordnung stimmt, drängt da ein ganz schillerndes Bürschchen in den deutschsprachigen Markt... Bei dem jungen Entrepreneur rollt der Rubel ...
Und solche besonderen Leute haben auch ihre besonderen Sorgen...
watchlist - und zwar ganz fett



> "I identified a unique opportunity in the internet space," he said. "*It was called Google Adwords*. Essentially, this technology promised to be able to deliver your ads to about 80 per cent of the world internet populations. *I had to figure out how to monetise it*, how to make it work?
> "At the same time, I learnt about the SMS market which was just starting up. I thought *it was a great way to bill people from their mobile phone because a mobile phone is just like a credit card*."
> Living in his modest Canning Vale home and working nights on his project, Mr T... experimented until he devised a computer program capable of delivering SMS messages automatically. First, he experimented with automated weather services, then with cheap petrol alerts. But it was the "entertainment" services, including the delivery of horoscopes via text message, which were the most successful.
> Over the next few years, his business spread across the globe through internet advertising that delivered 23 billion views of his webpages *and made him Adwords' biggest advertiser*.
> But along the way, he has had some trouble. *In New Zealand, the advertising watchdog chided him for falsely advertising* one of his sites would close, he signed an enforceable undertaking with the *Australian Competition and Consumer Commission over misleading advertising* in WA's Quokka newspaper and *in Britain he was fined £75,000 *when one of his servers collapsed.


Na, dem wird's hier gefallen in Deutschland. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, macht seine Frau die Klamotten für Lady Gaga.

Aber Moment! Welche australische Firma hat in den letzten Jahren 75000 Pfund Strafe bekommen? Geht es etwa um MBLOX? Da gab es hier mal einen ganz kuriosen Fall, bei dem nicht der DIALER selbst das ok eingab, sondern die Bestätigungs-SMS ohne Zutun verschickt worden sein sollen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...automatisch-mit-yes-beantwortet-werden.29773/

Gute Freunde in UK klärten mich auf: Es ging um SKYCELL und das ist schon so lange her, dass noch die ICSTIS die Strafe verhängte. Trotzdem ging die Masche weiter. In Australien hat der Russe auch noch Fake-Chats betrieben.

http://ideceive.blogspot.de/2006/08/phone-scam-your-1-true-love.html

SkyCell International Pty Ltd
Mobile Adverts
MobileFone
Mobile Messenger Australia Pty Ltd
mpire media

mblox passte doch!

24 Oct 2007
MBlox / Skycell International Pty Ltd / £75000
(seltsamerweise fehlt diese Entscheidung in den Archiven der Regulierer, ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit darum kümmern.)

Der Chef von mblox saß übrigens im Vorstand der UK-Regulierungsbehörde 
Zustände wie beim FST!

hier Beschwerden aus den USA (2008)
http://classactionconnect.com/cell_...-perfectlover-crushcalculator/comment-page-1/


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2013)

Wenn man DREI schreibt, bekommt man zu hören, dass es offenbar sehr viel schwieriger ist, etwas über den Empfänger des von 3 DREI THREE weiter gleiteten Geldes zu erfahren, als diese ungewollte (?) Zahlungauszulösen.



> Jonquil Tech Limited ist ein Mehrwertdienstanbieter.




Details gibt es nur, wenn man denen folgendes zukommen lässt:




> 3Rufnummer, 3Kundennummer, 3Kundenkennwort, Ihren Namen.


Das reicht aber noch nicht... Für einen Einspruch braucht es noch



> die Rechnungsnummer, das Rechnungsdatum und den Dienst, den Sie beeinspruchen.


Kontakt (AT)
3serviceteam[at]3.at


----------



## crux (16 August 2013)

Ja ich bin aus Österreich.
Den Beitrag aus gutefrage.net kenne ich. Der  Schreiber hat den Anbieter ORANGE, der seit kurzem zu DREI gehört.
Vielleicht Zufall oder auch nicht?
Werde mich mal an die Regulierungsbehörde wenden.


----------



## crux (16 August 2013)

So jetzt ein Mail an NTH Schweiz geschrieben, dass ich mein Geld zurück will.
Mal sehen was die zurückschreiben. Viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht.
Ob so was die Rechtschutzversicherung übernimmt?
Sobald ich was erfahre, berichte ich darüber.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2013)

[offtopic zum Thema "saubere Geschäfte" im Zusammenspiel zwischen Mehrwertdiensten und Mobilfunkunternehmen im allgemeinen]

DREI hat neuerdings nette Partner gefunden... Leider ist deren Firmennamen derart dumm gewählt, dass man das kaum googlen/finden kann. Ich hab's vergessen 
Ich/Man sollte immer von "drei netzwerk" und three und "3 netzwerk" oder 3netzwerk schreiben in Zukunft...


> Das Ergebnis der Suchanfrage: three
> Die Suche konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, da das Suchwort zu kurz, zu lang oder zu ungenau war.


(übrigens ist drei.de lustig)
three.at leitet nun auf orange.at weiter

PS: Hab es doch noch gefunden, stand aber nicht hier im Forum


> Düsseldorf, 24. Juni 2013 -
> Die net mobile AG (net-m), ein führender Anbieter von mobilen Mehrwertdiensten und Payment Lösungen, veröffentlicht heute ihre weltweite Partnerschaft mit der Unternehmensgruppe „3“. Als Mobilfunkbetreiber sind die Unternehmen der Gruppe in verschiedenen Ländern unter der Marke „3“ bekannt und gehören zu dem internationalen Konzern Hutchison Whampoa Limited (HWL).
> In Zusammenarbeit realisieren die beiden Firmen ein unkompliziertes mobiles Bezahlverfahren innerhalb des Google Play Store für Android. Mit der Direct-Carrier-Billing Lösung von Google können Kunden von „3“ digitale Güter wie Apps, Filme, Bücher und vieles mehr bequem über die Mobilfunkrechnung bezahlen.


Mir fehlt da wieder dieser Spruch des Geschäftsführers einer Münchner Dialerklitsche ein...


> Wir machen nicht nur Dialer, wir machen auch seriöse Sachen


Graubereiche und saubere Geschäfte, das ist manchmal wie Encontro das Águas
Irgendwann fließt alles wieder dahin und keiner weiß, woher das Wasser kam.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 August 2013)

3 hat mitgeteilt, dass man die Kontaktdaten von jonquil unter net-mobile.com/de bekommt. Ach nee... De, Österreich und Japan. Diese Koalition war nie gut...


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ....dass man die Kontaktdaten von jonquil unter net-mobile.com/de bekommt...


...und die verweisen doch dann sicher an den Datenschutz oder die NSA.


----------



## Kosmonaut (25 September 2016)

Hilft denn da nicht die berühmte Drittanbietersperre ganz einfach ??


----------

